
Transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulator for ADD and ADHD [pdf] - jmole
https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cdrh_docs/reviews/DEN180041.pdf
======
jmole
Neat device cleared to treat ADHD in pediatrics. Looks simple enough to DIY.

